#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Mail Merge to email - can I send to Drafts folder in Outlook to edit BEFORE sending?

## trstew

I setup a mail merge to Outlook thinking I'd be able to edit the messages _before_ they sending, as I need to copy different info (from a list in Excel) to each one. But once I click the last OK, they're gone - no chance to edit. Is there some way to send the merged emails to the drafts folder so I can edit each one, then send? (I thought I'd ask just in case there actually is a way around direct email send)...

----------


## macropod

Mailmerges only ever send their output direct to your outbox. If you can configure Outlook to work Offline, the messages should sit there until you send them. You should be able to drag them from there to your Drafts folder for editing prior to sending.

----------


## trstew

Thanks, I hadn't considered working offline... now that I have 20 individual emails setup, is there a way to edit those for the next mailing (minor changes to each) as a group, or do I really have to edit each email separately?? I suppose I'm just trying to find the best way to edit a group of emails (not exactly an Outlook whiz)... (Because I have different data from Excel in each email, I thought it would be easier to make the same edits to the body of each email, rather than re-merging, then having to individually copy the Excel data to each)

----------


## macropod

You'll have to edit each output email individually. Perhaps you should consider modifying the mailmerge main document to tailor each email to say what you want instead of trying to edit them after the event.

----------

